
_why's interview with DHH was 15 years ago this week - schwad
http://www.pastrubies.com/
======
Blaiz0r
Whatever happened with _why?

~~~
schwad
I'm sure you know much of this, but essentially:

\- August 2009, he died. (i.e. removed his entire estate and entity from the
web after being doxxed) \- He reappeared for one day in 2013, to release a 100
page document on a briefly live printer queue called "CLOSURE" (and a few
other potentially unrelated posts such as youtube videos), which can be found
here:
[https://github.com/steveklabnik/CLOSURE](https://github.com/steveklabnik/CLOSURE)
\- His estate, preserved as much as it can be, is here:
[https://viewsourcecode.org/why/](https://viewsourcecode.org/why/) \- A few
months after CLOSURE was released, Steve Klabnik gave a talk on it
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaWHVceDbFo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaWHVceDbFo)

~~~
schwad
Ah - forgot Hackernews formatting. Sorry about that.

